# Crime in central Portugal?



## travelling-man

I've had no problems finding crime figures for Portugal in general and the coastal areas in particular and they seem to be remarkably low (esp when compared to RSA!) but can anyone tell me what the situation in the central region, particularly around the Penela/Tomar areas is please?

I'd assume they're generally lower than the coastal/touristy areas but am not anywhere near 100% sure of that.


----------



## mrforja

Cant speak for 2011 but for 2002-2008 we never came across any except for the odd drink/driving on the motorway written up in the local paper


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks. That's about what I'd have expected with a country ranked so high in the global peace rankings.

As a matter of interest, are they particularly hot on speeding & drink driving etc?


----------



## canoeman

Not really, unless you get stopped, or they have a blitz on, there's not a lot of crime outside main holiday areas and cities, but then the Portuguese are quite security conscience, just take note of grills, shutters and door locks.


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks..... what happens with speeding.... is it just a fine (on the spot or otherwise) or do they give licence endorsements as well?


----------



## canoeman

Fines generally on the spot, endorsements yes, you'll need to check how you exchange your RSA?? driving licence.

Instituto da Mobilidade e dos Transportes Terrestres


----------



## travelling-man

I have a UK licence & understand I can drive on that?


----------



## canoeman

Ok, yes but you either have to register it with IMTT or exchange it.


----------



## travelling-man

OK. Thanks.


----------



## afrique

Hi TM,
I spent most of my life in Joburg and find sleeping at night so easy here in Portugal. It's a different life all together and I have not once felt afraid. I keep trying to convince my children to move over but they are South African and don't want to move. I am going next week to see them, hoping my tan and chit chat on how hot it is here will do it!!


----------



## travelling-man

Afrique

I'm in White River near the KNP and on a secure estate so no serious security worries here.

I didn't expect any serious crime related problems there but wanted to check..

Where in Portugal are you?


----------



## afrique

My favorite part of the world White River. Used to go in via Numbi Gate to the KP, won't get there this time, as much as I would love to, as I have a much awaited first grandchild arriving in Joburg. 
I live in Aveiro but have an apartment in Oporto, when the need to hear sea gulls and traffic washes over me. (It's about the bridges and river really)
How cold is it in WR at the moment?





travelling-man said:


> Afrique
> 
> I'm in White River near the KNP and on a secure estate so no serious security worries here.
> 
> I didn't expect any serious crime related problems there but wanted to check..
> 
> Where in Portugal are you?


----------



## travelling-man

We have a lot in common....... I've also just become a Grandfather for the first time! 

Yup, we love it here in White River. Everyone in town knows us now & we get waved at as we go through town etc and we'll miss our friends here but needs must when the Devil drives...... and frankly, we're sick of African bureaucracy and are now looking forward to moving to Portugal.


----------



## travelling-man

Oops. Forgot to say it's helluva cold here just now. We're getting frosts every night and some days don't get above 8C.

Worse in the EC though. A buddy of mine had 3 foot of snow in his garden last week!


----------



## afrique

Frost!!!! Can't be doing with that, not as we are melting here at the moment. It helps my African soul when I hear crickets and can't sleep because its too hot that I can live in Portugal. I no longer miss Joburg and its quirky ways. I had good friends in WR (Atherton) who had a guest lodge and a shop in that fancy shopping complex on the way out to Numbi and had many good times there. How good is this feeling of becoming a Grandparent!!!! When are you planning on moving here? (you wont be sorry)


----------



## travelling-man

afrique said:


> Frost!!!! Can't be doing with that, not as we are melting here at the moment. It helps my African soul when I hear crickets and can't sleep because its too hot that I can live in Portugal. I no longer miss Joburg and its quirky ways. I had good friends in WR (Atherton) who had a guest lodge and a shop in that fancy shopping complex on the way out to Numbi and had many good times there. How good is this feeling of becoming a Grandparent!!!! When are you planning on moving here? (you wont be sorry)


0730 hours & 1.1C here right now and my banana trees are white with frost 

I don't know the Atherton family but know the place you talk about. WR itself is growing in leaps & bounds and now even has it's own Pick n Pay. 

Hey, being an Umkhulu is truly fantastic huh! I find myself bragging to anyone who will listen. 

We have to be out of RSA by Sept 25th or so and will probably bale a week or so before that. Plans are to fly to the UK to drop some stuff off, meet my Grandaughter Ella and then fly on to Portugal around the 1st October.

We've more or less found somewhere to rent near Tolmar whilst we wait for money, cats & furniture to catch up with us and our first few weeks/months will be spent house hunting........ We're looking for a smallish 2-3 bed place without neighbours (I write a bit nowadays and don't like to be disturbed too much) and hopefully with a river or trout stream at the bottom of the garden....... but of course, we want it all on a limited budget!

I suspect we'll end up in the Penela/Tomar region somewhere.


----------



## afrique

I keep showing pictures (to anyone who stands next to me or passes to close in the shops) of my daughters scan pics.......I know I am painful but I am so excited. In fact my daughter has just gone to the hospital an hour ago with pains so maybe I will be showing baby pics later today!
The area you mention is beautiful, I am sure you will find just what you are looking for, I have yet to feel one second of 'did we do the right thing moving to Portugal'?' Off to pace up and down and pack!lane:







travelling-man said:


> 0730 hours & 1.1C here right now and my banana trees are white with frost
> 
> I don't know the Atherton family but know the place you talk about. WR itself is growing in leaps & bounds and now even has it's own Pick n Pay.
> 
> Hey, being an Umkhulu is truly fantastic huh! I find myself bragging to anyone who will listen.
> 
> We have to be out of RSA by Sept 25th or so and will probably bale a week or so before that. Plans are to fly to the UK to drop some stuff off, meet my Grandaughter Ella and then fly on to Portugal around the 1st October.
> 
> We've more or less found somewhere to rent near Tolmar whilst we wait for money, cats & furniture to catch up with us and our first few weeks/months will be spent house hunting........ We're looking for a smallish 2-3 bed place without neighbours (I write a bit nowadays and don't like to be disturbed too much) and hopefully with a river or trout stream at the bottom of the garden....... but of course, we want it all on a limited budget!
> 
> I suspect we'll end up in the Penela/Tomar region somewhere.


----------



## travelling-man

I'm thinking of you (and her) and will look forward to seeing a pic or two and hearing the news!


----------



## siobhanwf

afrique said:


> I keep showing pictures (to anyone who stands next to me or passes to close in the shops) of my daughters scan pics.......I know I am painful but I am so excited. In fact my daughter has just gone to the hospital an hour ago with pains so maybe I will be showing baby pics later today!
> The area you mention is beautiful, I am sure you will find just what you are looking for, I have yet to feel one second of 'did we do the right thing moving to Portugal'?' Off to pace up and down and pack!lane:


Well what an announcement. 
Hope you will l et us all kow when you grandchild arrives.
A photo would be nice too


----------



## afrique

I am still pacing up and down...................I tried to go out shopping but my mind is like a jumble sale. She just messaged me now in that 'I can't do this anymore Ma, I am too tired and it's too sore'. It's horrible when its your child in pain but to tell you the truth she was the worst of my three to deliver. I will pop champagne when I have news.
reggers:


----------



## siobhanwf

afrique said:


> I am still pacing up and down...................I tried to go out shopping but my mind is like a jumble sale. She just messaged me now in that 'I can't do this anymore Ma, I am too tired and it's too sore'. It's horrible when its your child in pain but to tell you the truth she was the worst of my three to deliver. I will pop champagne when I have news.
> reggers:


Still waiting? 

Bless keep us posted.


----------



## travelling-man

At least it's daylight..... I sat up all night waiting for my Grandaughter's arrival into the world. - Well worth it though!


----------



## afrique

Still waiting and starting to sound like a desperate Mother now!!! My other daughters have told me to 'chill and relax Ma, she is still in labour' they have no idea what it is like to be a Mother yet!! They gang up on me and I just do as I am told, its hard being so far away at times like this. I will check in with you I promise as soon as I hear anything.Thanks guys


----------



## afrique

:clap2: 
Yes, I have a Granddaughter Lily Casey.........phew so happy such a special feeling, can't wait to see her now. :cheer2:


----------



## siobhanwf

afrique said:


> :clap2:
> Yes, I have a Granddaughter Lily Casey.........phew so happy such a special feeling, can't wait to see her now. :cheer2:




BRILLIANT NEWS 

Welcome LILY CASEY


----------



## travelling-man

Congratulations to all involved and welcome to the world for Lily Casey


----------



## afrique

Thanks so much guys, its a really 'wow' feeling. I feel like I want to run to my Ma and say 'Look Ma I made something and now that thing I made only went and made another one'!
Is it too soon to pack for Saturday?lane:


----------



## travelling-man

It's a TERRIFIC feeling huh!


----------



## siobhanwf

afrique said:


> Thanks so much guys, its a really 'wow' feeling. I feel like I want to run to my Ma and say 'Look Ma I made something and now that thing I made only went and made another one'!
> Is it too soon to pack for Saturday?lane:


NEVER too soon to pack to go and see loved ones


----------



## notlongnow

Firstly, congratulations on your new arrival.



Secondly, couldn't reist commenting on "we're sick of African bureaucracy"

If you are eager to get away from hellish bureaucracy Portugal may not be the right place ;-)


----------



## travelling-man

I'll be surprised if it's as bad as it is here.

For example, I sometimes need firearms as part of my work and a while ago, needed to make a simple application to sell one and buy one. The process should in theory take a couple of weeks.

In reality, it took nearly 3 weeks and umpteen visits to the cop shop before they'd even accept the application. 2 months later, they lost the paperwork and I had to start again. 2 months after that, they lost it again so I had to make a 3rd application.

Then they refused it because they failed to understand simple English. On appeal and a letter of explanation, they granted it and then it took me several more months to get someone to push the right button and actually print the document.

I know others who have waited a full 3 years for something that should take 3 weeks at most. 

That's just one example of African Bureaucracy, officialdom and ineffeciency but pretty much anything you do here in RSA that concerns any kind of Govt dept is guaranteed to be about as useful as a one legged man at an arse kicking party.

Obtaining a driving licence will take at least a year, a visa application anything from 6 months to 2 years and a firearms application anything up to 5 years.

Even if Portugal is that bad and I hope it isn't, at least we won't have the same residency issues as we've had here for the last decade and a bit!


----------



## canoeman

Lets just say that Portugal can be a challenge 

"at least we won't have the same residency issues as we've had here for the last decade and a bit!"

No, your right to Residency is clearer as a EU Citizen but just get the wrong official !!


----------



## travelling-man

Over here, every official is the wrong official!  LOL


----------



## afrique

Give the 'official' 50 bucks he/she becomes the 'right official'......:nono:


----------



## travelling-man

Not so much nowadays..... or at least, not so much nowadays in this area. 

The traffic cops will take a bribe but thankfully I don't need to do that as I just show them my UK licence and they tell me to go because they don't understand it.


----------

